# Scallop Sashimi



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2008)

I normally don't run specials with raw scallops since they hardly sell, but we get some really good quality scallops as shown here. Raw fish, beef, and oysters always sell, but scallops don't move very well for some reason. Maybe it's because most people never tried it. Well, whatever the reason, why I don't like to run specials with them is because I spend the time prepping and tweaking the dish, and then it doesn't sell. Then I get irritated.

Anyway, I tried something new tonight, and it actually sold decent considering the amount of covers we had. Kind of a slow Saturday night. I definitely wanted to feature the sweetness of the raw scallop so I didn't want to add really strong flavors which would mask it. I had an idea for a chilled broth and then took it from there. I made a dashi with konbu and water, then flavored it with sake, soy sauce, and miso. I then clarified it, so that I could call it consomme because I'm just so soigne like that. One lady loved the flavors, but she felt that the scallops were cut too thin.  Duh, it's sashimi. I have good knife skills. Bite me. Another person who liked the dish suggested we add wasabi to it. We already tried it with wasabi. The dish ended up tasting like....wasabi! But thanks anyway for the suggestion! 

*Sashimi of Fresh Atlantic Dayboat Scallops*
_Chilled Soy-Miso Consomme, Shaved Jalapeno, Japanese Cucumber, Micro Radish_


----------



## meshoo96 (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful presentation. i love scallops, but they have to be cooked....i don't do raw anything (well, veggies i do). and as far as the people who said they though you should change it? too bad. if you liked it nough, you'd eat it again no matter how thin it was....duhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2008)

Sounds really good. A good scallop is a joy. I've nevere had scallops raw but will have to try them next time I go for sushi.

P.S. Try some Tabasco on that dish next time!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2008)

The thing with raw scallops is, their flavor is very, very delicate and you have to be extremely careful when adding other components like heat, acid, etc. It's not like ahi, hamachi, or oysters which can stand up to a lot of strong flavors.


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks and sound amazing!!! For some reason my eye is looking for something red on the plate. I just think that would make it look just that much better. I do not know what you could use though.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2008)

GB said:


> That looks and sound amazing!!! For some reason my eye is looking for something red on the plate. I just think that would make it look just that much better. I do not know what you could use though.


 
You know, I had that same thought when I was working on the dish. I then tried adding some thinly sliced red radish or tobiko but then I tried both and they took away from the scallop flavor. The radish added more bitterness/heat and the tobiko added a salty flavor like bonito. What would have REALLY been good was if we had some red jalapenos or thai chilis in house, but we only had the green ones.


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2008)

Interesting. First thing that popped into my mind was radish.

In any event, I am drooling over the thought of this dish.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 1, 2008)

Dish looks good, I'm assuming some pickled ginger would be too strong for this one.

I made 2 lbs of pan seared jumbo scallops for my family last night, just butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Calya (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks really good. I would definitely try a scallop sashimi if it was offered where I dined. I rarely see it available so it would be a great dish to try.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks simply fantastic. Never tried raw scallop....I reckon I will have to.


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That look great! I've had raw scallop before, but never to that extent. Where is your restaurant?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

IC, those look wonderful.  I have had raw scallops and LOVE them.  They are extremely delicate in flavor and so VERY sweet.  I would think thin (as I'm sure you do too ) is the only way to cut them.  If she wanted them thicker she just needs to stick more in her mouth at one time.  Me?  I want to savor every small bite!!!!  I didn't use wasabi with mine either.  Instead of the jalapeño make some type of infused oil that is red and has some heat and dot it around to get that red color in there?   I know you didn't have it then but just suggesting for future reference.  Or some toned down sriracha brushed on the side but still inside the bowl.

I'll take it just the way you have it!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 4, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> That look great! I've had raw scallop before, but never to that extent. Where is your restaurant?



I work at a restaurant in Honolulu, HI.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2008)

oh man that looks good. i get hotategai every time it's available at my favourite sushi place.

lemme guess: $16 for the appy?

(lol @ soigne)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> oh man that looks good. i get hotategai every time it's available at my favourite sushi place.
> 
> lemme guess: $16 for the appy?
> 
> (lol @ soigne)



Pretty close. $15.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2008)

my restaurant makes more money.


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 5, 2008)

i think raw scallops need a hint of acid - maybe some yuzu kosho.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 5, 2008)

ironchef said:


> The thing with raw scallops is, their flavor is very, very delicate and you have to be extremely careful when adding other components like heat, acid, etc. It's not like ahi, hamachi, or oysters which can stand up to a lot of strong flavors.


 
IC, those look amazing. similar to a prep I had of them in Paris last November.

Raw scallops are fantastic, but they have to be _*SO*_ fresh! just like any other shellfish one might eat raw.

I think the flavor of scallops is extremely delicate, raw or cooked, and one needs to be careful to balance that with other flavors that don't overpower the bivalve.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 5, 2008)

IC, whatever you choose to put on them next time, I would gladly be your guinea pig.  Seriously, it looks and sounds great!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr Kram said:


> i think raw scallops need a hint of acid - maybe some yuzu kosho.


 
You're absolutely right. I actually served it with a small wedge of kalamansi (Filipino lime) on the rim of the bowl.


----------



## plumies (Jun 5, 2008)

I typically don't like scallops (cooked) but love scallop sashimi when it's really fresh. I would be all over this dish. I definitely like the hint of acid. Wonder what it would taste like with a little bit of diced beets?


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 5, 2008)

ironchef said:


> You're absolutely right. I actually served it with a small wedge of kalamansi (Filipino lime) on the rim of the bowl.


 
that's perfect!


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 5, 2008)

i don't know if beets would enhance or compliment the scallop in a significant way.  maybe a beet gastrique?


----------



## plumies (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, beet gastrique sounds very interesting.  Just a touch and with those jalapenos, I'd take that!


----------



## JohnL (Jun 5, 2008)

I would'nt change a thing I.C.
Fresh sweet scallops are a thing of beauty, (that we don't see very often here). Price point is also right on target. I'd order them in a heartbeat.


----------



## sattie (Jun 5, 2008)

Um, where you at IC?  That looks yummy and be better if it were in my tummy!!!


----------

